# Finley Back to the Suns?



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> The Mavs would save at least $51 million and perhaps much more by waiving Finley under a provision in the NBA's new labor deal known as the amnesty clause. This one-time escape hatch lets teams avoid the dollar-for-dollar luxury tax obligation on one contract.
> 
> The money owed will still count against the salary cap. And the player will still get his guaranteed money -- plus more from whatever team signs him next. Players can't rejoin the team that cuts them until after the existing contract expires. In Finley's case, that would mean no sooner than the 2008-09 season.





> The bright side for Finley is that he would get to pick his next team -- *perhaps reuniting with Nash in Phoenix, where he began his career until being traded to Dallas for Jason Kidd*, or maybe returning to his hometown, Chicago.



Suns getting Finley for less than the MLE may be why they are hesitant on matching Joe Johnson.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

ohh mann i wish !

let's s&t JJ to the Hawks for Harrington and a pick, sign Finley, sign another center and a point guard (Lynn Greer ! Lyn Greer !!!) at the minimum and we are done

screw JJ.... if he doesnt wanna stay so be it....


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

deannahum said:


> screw JJ.... if he doesnt wanna stay so be it....


I don't think it's Joe. I think the real story is our owner is a tight-***. And Finley isn't even worthy enough to lick Joe's *** basketball wise. MATCH JOE DAMN IT!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sloth said:


> Suns getting Finley for less than the MLE may be why they are hesitant on matching Joe Johnson.


No, Finley would only be a back up plan. Money is why we're "hesitant". I still don't believe a goddamn word of that till we say it or it's official.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

this would be a good pick-up..... Finley isnt as good as JJ but its not too much of a down-grade


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Got a link?


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

First task is to re-sign JJ. 
Finley would give an excellent depth to the Suns' back-line, along with Raja Bell (That's a very good sign!) and JJ2 (Jimmy). 

And you must look beyond the next year or two. 
You can't count on Finley to replace JJ, 'cause let's say that they are even now with basketball skills (JJ's better... but nvm), JJ's 7 or 8 years younger.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Rumor now that Dallas may trade Finley to Houston for some expiring contracts. Only a rumor though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> Rumor now that Dallas may trade Finley to Houston for some expiring contracts. Only a rumor though.


Good rumor.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

They said that Dallas doesn't want that, because they don't want any huge troubling contracts in return for one big one. They are going to waive him because it will save Mark Cuban close to 51 million over the next 3 years.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Jammin said:


> They said that Dallas doesn't want that, because they don't want any huge troubling contracts in return for one big one. They are going to waive him because it will save Mark Cuban close to 51 million over the next 3 years.


Who said that? Article? So Finley is not coming to the Suns then.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

I saw it on TV, "The Score", if anyone here is from Canada.

They also said that Finley could sign for less then the MLE, but more then 10 teams showed interest, so I doubt he would come to the Suns if he got a better offer.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The Pistons have been rumored to be offering the full MLE if he hits the open market. That's just the rumor I have seen around.

Not saying they would land him but I doubt he doesn't get the full MLE at this point.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

kamego said:


> The Pistons have been rumored to be offering the full MLE if he hits the open market. That's just the rumor I have seen around.
> 
> Not saying they would land him but I doubt he doesn't get the full MLE at this point.


NICE. Go Pistons go!!


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Why was my post deleted? I didn't claim it was a rumour. :eek8:


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

he would fit in with the Suns... i dont want him to go to Detroit at all HATE the Pistons...


----------

